# ^^title-2382^^



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2006)

^^release-2382^^


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 18, 2006)

OMFG its out! but in japanese :[


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 18, 2006)

Haha, I was wondering when this was gonna get dumped.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 18, 2006)

So, the legendary Mother 3 has finally been released. Hm. I played Earthbound a bit back in my SNES Rom craze days. It was enjoyable, but I never quite caught on to the sensation. Was that Mother 1 & 2 GBA collection game ever released in North America?


----------



## m_babble (Apr 18, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!
YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully someone starts working on a translation ASAP!!
So excited I can hardly contain [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 18, 2006)

Great! Only a matter of time before an english version will come now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't know about the in-game screen (or the player's name for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but the fact that a sound player is available on the title screen is a bit surprising. I wonder if they'll remove that feature like they did with Tales of Phantasia?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> ...Was that Mother 1 & 2 GBA colelctino game ever released in North America?



no, it wasn't ...  it's really a shame they're only releasing it in japan (for gba) ...


----------



## Lily (Apr 18, 2006)

Fabulous!

I can't wait for the ROM translation groups to break this open.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Was that Mother 1 & 2 GBA colelctino game ever released in North America?
> ...



That's a shame. And until you quoted me I hadn't noticed that large typographical error. *Fixes it in his original post*.


----------



## tshu (Apr 18, 2006)

Woah woah woah! Hurray! This is what happened in MSN when I saw this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Taylor says:
> http://www.gbatemp.net/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Taylor says:
> ...


Can't wait to turn this game on, get consfused and then turn it off sadly..


----------



## TPi (Apr 18, 2006)

MORE LIKE 'WELCOME TO ME NOT KNOWING WTF IS GOING ON FOR THE NEXT SEVERAL HOURS OF PLAYING'

m i rite?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> Woah woah woah! Hurray! This is what happened in MSN when I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can verify that... both parts.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2006)

Hopefully the guys over at starmen.net will have a translation out soon.  Even if they dont actually apply a ROM hack, they will post a dialogue translation.  It has to be the biggest Mother/Earthbound community I know, lots of talented people there.
I can see why no one attempted to translate 1+2 on the GBA as alot of people would have played the SNES and NES releases.
I not long ago played quite a bit of Earthbound SNES on my Xbox emu but didn't finish.  Will carry on with it hopefully finish before some ENG version of this comes one way or another.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> ...



being honest i haven't noticed it myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   but at last i got what you meant...


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 18, 2006)

Awesome! I love this place!  I'll follow along with other Starmen.net users for sure....and yes, hopefully a patch is released, or even better, an English release!

(sorry for all the !'s, I can hardly contain myself)...


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2006)

OMG FUCK YEA


/ME ORGASMS!!!


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Apr 18, 2006)

The game won't fit on my 256MB EZFA cart :'(

GBA tools Advance can't trim it at all, i've tried single game mode. Nothing works. 

Sad day once again...


----------



## TPi (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(SomeGuyGG @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> The game won't fit on my 256MB EZFA cart :'(
> 
> GBA tools Advance can't trim it at all, i've tried single game mode. Nothing works.
> 
> Sad day once again...



I just closed my hex editor because you said it worked.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:  Just delete some of the FF's near the end of the rom and see if it works.  It has the Riviera/Bleach 'retarded bytes at the end' syndrome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2:  It still boots after that, I dunno if it's enough deleted or not to make a difference, though.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 18, 2006)

GAH! It's out!

Why can't they just have a secret English option or something?


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Apr 18, 2006)

please please please localize this PLEASE


----------



## bluemax (Apr 18, 2006)

FWIW the guy who translated the FFXII script is thinking about doing the same for this game. Go check over on GFAQs. I bought this game but I'm so tempted to download it and try the begining...


----------



## Harsky (Apr 18, 2006)

Mother 3 is a double edged sword in the translation business. On the one hand we all go FUCK YEAH. TRANSLATE THIS SHIZZLE. But then it leaves the Phoenix Wright GBA sequel.... ignored... meh. It's like anime fansubs. Only the popular ones gets translated.


----------



## m_babble (Apr 18, 2006)

Phoenix Wright hasn't been a 12 year wait.
Hopefully people will do the right thing!


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> Phoenix Wright hasn't been a 12 year wait.
> Hopefully people will do the right thing!




I've been waiting forever,but my patients paid off.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> but my patients paid off.


That doesnt sound legal


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > but my patients paid off.
> ...




hahaha sorry bout the typo.Tryin to eat mcdonalds while playing mother 3 while posting on gbatemp....I CANT MULTITASK!!!!


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(EarthBound @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> ...





I have to ask, still at work =/

How is the music?  That was always my favorite part!  Does it hold true to the Earthbound/Mother style?


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> ...




Yes it does.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2006)

Forgive me for not exploding into fanboydom (Europe never got this series and NES/SNES emulation was not on the cards for me until pocketnes: I was a Genecyst person) but is it really all that?



*gets knocked out by by flying (possibly telekinetically controlled) brick.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> Forgive me for not exploding into fanboydom (Europe never got this seires and NES/SNES emulation was not on the cards for me until pocketnes: I was a Genecyst person) but is it really all that?
> 
> 
> 
> *gets knocked out by by flying (possibly telekinetically controlled) brick.


I actually got into Earthbound because I was playing Super Smash Bros. and when I unlocked Ness, I was all, "WHO IS THIS GUY?" and played it..... and didn't like it at first. Mainly because I finished playing Chrono Trigger on the emulator. But when I insert the cheat codes, hey presto, I played a gem.


----------



## knl (Apr 18, 2006)

I think my head is gonna go pop from the happiness.
Well, it would if I knew japanese.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me for not exploding into fanboydom (Europe never got this seires and NES/SNES emulation was not on the cards for me until pocketnes: I was a Genecyst person) but is it really all that?
> ...








 Since when does cheating makes a game better?
Anyway,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  hrth for the game!


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't care, I'm playing it.  Man, I'm just gonna hope I can try to understand what the heck is going on.  This is huge.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 18, 2006)

Westwood: Yeah, I'm a cheating bastard.... but even with the cheats on I still get a burst of enjoyment everytime I turn the PC on to play it. That said, I'm sure people who played SSB: Melee would know a thing or 2 about Earthbound by know. Remember when Fire Emblem characters were included and then BAM. FE released for the GBA. Then again, it's not Ness in Mother 3...


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> Westwood: Yeah, I'm a cheating bastard.... but even with the cheats on I still get a burst of enjoyment everytime I turn the PC on to play it. That said, I'm sure people who played SSB: Melee would know a thing or 2 about Earthbound by know. Remember when Fire Emblem characters were included and then BAM. FE released for the GBA. Then again, it's not Ness in Mother 3...




Maybe the main characters might be in SSB:Rev.A real character then a clone like falco.Thats hoping for to much though.


----------



## tierrasanta666 (Apr 18, 2006)

hi!! can any people help me? i'm register but i've no idea how to download this roms, thanks for your help and sorry for my english, i'm from spain


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 19, 2006)

You can't download ROMs here.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(tierrasanta666 @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> hi!! can any people help me? i'm register but i've no idea how to download this roms, thanks for your help and sorry for my english, i'm from spain


Don't worry, there's plenty of people who speaks spanish around here (not me, thought).
If you want the rom, you've come to the wrong place. Take a look at the forum rules and you'll see that we do not allow any links to roms or any illegal stuff around.
However, you can ask any question about the game or anything else if you want.


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 19, 2006)

W00T! Had no idea this was out already! Been waiting so long I thought the day would never come... and all of a sudden bam! First Okami for the PS2, now this! What a day!


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> Hopefully the guys over at starmen.net will have a translation out soon.Â Even if they dont actually apply a ROM hack, they will post a dialogue translation.Â It has to be the biggest Mother/Earthbound community I know, lots of talented people there.
> I can see why no one attempted to translate 1+2 on the GBA as alot of people would have played the SNES and NES releases.
> I not long ago played quite a bit of Earthbound SNES on my Xbox emu but didn't finish.Â Will carry on with it hopefully finish before some ENG version of this comes one way or another.



actually the team at http://rpgone.net have attempted a translation but im not to certain how far they got


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2006)

This game is simply amazing.


----------



## Akotan (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(PmHacks @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the guys over at starmen.net will have a translation out soon.Â Even if they dont actually apply a ROM hack, they will post a dialogue translation.Â It has to be the biggest Mother/Earthbound community I know, lots of talented people there.
> ...



Unfortunely, not so far...

EDIT: I didn't know Brownie Brown was working on this game. I think this game won't be Japan exclusive at all...


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 19, 2006)

I realize most people played Mother 2, but it would still be so sweet if I could carry around my little earthbound world in my pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's hoping Mother 3 is not ignored for North American release.


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 19, 2006)

The graphics look VERY similar to the top screen in Contact for DS.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG!  OMG!  OMG!  OMG!  OMG!  
*Kicks myself in da ass for not learning to read Japanese!!!


----------



## mekaxero (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(PmHacks @ Apr 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> ...



what do you mean not so far?  I got more than half of the cartidge done.  The whole of Mother 1 is done, I just got barely anywhere on the Mother 2 half because of the fact that I do not know much ASM, and cannot find anyone who has been able to help me get a new, nicer font, so I can fit everything i need to into the game.

Ok, onto other stuff.  Just opened it up in a tile editor, gonna go see if i can't find me a font, and create a table for it.  Wish i had off soon, but my next day off is not till the weekend.  It may be a few days before I get some progress, but as long as I am able, I will try my hardest to get this translation done.  And if the people from starmen are able to help translating the script, we might actually stand a chance of getting this done.


----------



## Akotan (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what do you mean not so far?Â I got more than half of the cartidge done.Â The whole of Mother 1 is done, I just got barely anywhere on the Mother 2 half because of the fact that I do not know much ASM, and cannot find anyone who has been able to help me get a new, nicer font, so I can fit everything i need to into the game.
> 
> Ok, onto other stuff.Â Just opened it up in a tile editor, gonna go see if i can't find me a font, and create a table for it.Â Wish i had off soon, but my next day off is not till the weekend.Â It may be a few days before I get some progress, but as long as I am able, I will try my hardest to get this translation done.Â And if the people from starmen are able to help translating the script, we might actually stand a chance of getting this done.



Sorry, I checked only the patch version available on rpgone site. It says version 0.5. Usually, translation groups finish their patch naming them version 1.0. So I figure it out wrong. And, BTW, what you said is really good news indeed! Congrats!


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Akotan @ Apr 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(PmHacks @ Apr 19 2006 said:
> ...




DO you mean you are trying to finish the Mother 1 + 2 GBA game?  Or Mother 3?


----------



## lastdual (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh sweet... I'm dying to play this game, but since the wacky text makes such a big difference in the Mother games, it just won't feel the same until it's in english. Hopefully whoever does pull off the translation keeps it in the spirit of the series. With this, plus all the recent news from Gideon (Tactics Ogre at last!) the translation scene is going to be on fire! Of course, N might decide to translate it themselves, but I'm not going to hold my breath for an E3 announcement...


----------



## mekaxero (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> DO you mean you are trying to finish the Mother 1 + 2 GBA game?Â Or Mother 3?



both, Mother 1+2 is one of my current projects at a stand still, So i hope to finish it someday(soon i hope).  And I am picking up Mother 3 as a new project.  I just need some free time to get things started.  Hopefully I can get some work done on it before I move to FL, but with all the prep I have to do for the drive, I do not have a lot of that thing called free time.  But i will try my best


----------



## T-hug (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(SomeGuyGG @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> The game won't fit on my 256MB EZFA cart :'(
> 
> GBA tools Advance can't trim it at all, i've tried single game mode. Nothing works.
> 
> Sad day once again...



There is a trimmed version that fits on 256 carts available in the topic of #GBATemp on EFnet.


EDIT

Also the start of the game has been translated: http://forum.starmen.net/?t=msg&th=22676  Keep a watch on that topic for progress.


----------



## WDragon (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe GideonZhi will decided to do it,if so great chance of seeing a release this year.


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm having alot of fun with this game. Surprisingly it's not too hard to follow what's basically going on, and what to do... though not understanding all the dialogue is unfortunate though


----------



## Squiffy (Apr 19, 2006)

To Mekaxero.

First, thanks for your work on Mother 1+2. Can I ask what tools you are using and how you translate the rom? I've tried hacking in the past, but I can't find a good way of searching for strings of text within the rom.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > DO you mean you are trying to finish the Mother 1 + 2 GBA game?  Or Mother 3?
> ...



I'm sure *lots* of people will appreciate having a translated earthbound for gba. Glad to hear you are still working on it! Hopefully more nice talented people can help out and fix the problems you are facing!


----------



## jeffkong (Apr 20, 2006)

mekaxero, don't forget about translations at GameFAQs

there's already discussion about one, by a credible translator
http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=27500546


----------



## StingX (Apr 20, 2006)

I demand ingame pics posted


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't mean to be a party pooper, but....

Shouldn't people wait until at least after E3 to start ambitious Mother 3 translation projects? It's entirely possible, in my opinion, that Nintendo could announce a North American release for all the Earthbound lovers that exist over here, and if they were going to, they'd probably do it then. Translators that work huge amounts for the next 20 or so days just to have all their efforts invalidated by Nintendo would be pretty disheartened, to say the least. 

By the way, I hope Nintendo announces Earthbound 2 at E3.


----------



## tshu (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(StingX @ Apr 20 2006 said:


> I demand ingame pics posted


http://www.twistedcritique.com/mother3/screens/


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, that's never stopped Pokemon translators.  Everyone knows the new Pokemon game will be getting an English translation, but it's always like half a year later, but people like to be able to play it 'till then.  I'd still play a fan translation even though a real translation was coming out a couple months later.  Hell, I carried around a 20% translated FireRed version on my flashcart for about 5 months.  Now, FireRed obviously doesn't have anywhere near as much text to translate, but still...


----------



## belmont (Apr 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what's the number of the Mother 1+2 rom?
I searched the site but didn't find it...


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(belmont @ Apr 20 2006 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the number of the Mother 1+2 rom?
> I searched the site but didn't find it...




It's 1069.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 20, 2006)

1069


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Apr 20, 2006)

1069.


Sure you actually tried searching? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit: D'oh, beat to the punch... twice!


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anybody else have kindof random freeze ups on this game with their Xrom?  It seems like it freezes for me on cutscenes sometimes but I can't quite tell.


----------



## belmont (Apr 20, 2006)

EarthBound,Gnat,ChaosTheorySD thank you for replying!!!!


----------



## KKajun (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Apr 20 2006 said:


> Does anybody else have kindof random freeze ups on this game with their Xrom?Â It seems like it freezes for me on cutscenes sometimes but I can't quite tell.



Freezes/makes some funny noises for me after choosing the names for my characters, using XROM 512 and Littlewriter 1.0.8.3


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, so it's not just me then.  Has anybody tried it with LW 1.0.8.4?


----------



## Triforce (Apr 21, 2006)

I played it on the ds for while but could'nt help thinking it would look better full screen so i stuck it on the xbox
Normally i prefer playing gba games on a flash cart but this game just looks awesome on the tv, almost makes it feel like a snes game


----------



## tedbutts (Apr 21, 2006)

FIRST FULL TRANSLATION RELEASED!!

Just kidding. Wait until E3 to hear the fate of Mother 3, kids.


----------



## belmont (Apr 21, 2006)

I 'd like to ask one more think.
I want to try this series' games.
If I am right Mother 1 is Earthbound Zero for NES and Mother 2 Earthbound for SNES?Is mother 3 a total new GBA game?


----------



## feriol (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE(KKajun @ Apr 21 2006 said:


> Freezes/makes some funny noises for me after choosing the names for my characters, using XROM 512 and Littlewriter 1.0.8.3


Yeah, I had that too. Seems like LittleWriter has some problems with the eeprom type or something.  here's a savefix that worked for me.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE(feriol @ Apr 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(KKajun @ Apr 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Freezes/makes some funny noises for me after choosing the names for my characters, using XROM 512 and Littlewriter 1.0.8.3
> ...



Patched it and reflashed and it still freezes up after character naming.  I'll try it with LW 1.0.8.4 tonight, but if anyone else has any idea, please help.


----------



## Frinky (Apr 29, 2006)

I deleted the FFs at the end and put it on my 265 MB EZFA, but now not even the boot menu will show up.  Any ideas?


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Apr 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Frinky @ Apr 28 2006 said:


> I deleted the FFs at the end and put it on my 265 MB EZFA, but now not even the boot menu will show up.Â Any ideas?



if you're just putting one rom on there you don't need to boot menu. It's a waste of space. uncheck Multirom and burn the game on.


----------



## Frinky (Apr 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Apr 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Frinky @ Apr 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I deleted the FFs at the end and put it on my 265 MB EZFA, but now not even the boot menu will show up.Â Any ideas?
> ...



I did this, but I'm still getting the same problem - it fits, but it just boots to a white screen and doesn't do anything.  I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right, I'm opening up the rom in xvi32 and deleting all the "FF"s that are at the end.

EDIT: Works now.  You're supposedto get rid of ALL the gibberish at the end, not just the FFs.


----------



## tshu (Apr 30, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you guys know that there is a strong Mother 3 translation patch project in the works. Check out my sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(website designed by yours truly)


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 30, 2006)

Niice, thanks for the link tshu.  By the way, has anybody figured out how stop this game from freezing on the Xrom512?


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it done being translated?


----------



## m_babble (Apr 30, 2006)

Site says 10%.
I'm excited.


----------



## Spikey (Apr 30, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> Site says 10%.
> I'm excited.


As am I!


----------



## tshu (Apr 30, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> Site says 10%.
> I'm excited.
> 
> 
> ...



And you SHOULD be!


----------



## diabolus (May 1, 2006)

With the release Supercard Software 2.54 + Kernel 1.62, Mother 3 finally runs on my gba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still waiting for the translation...


----------



## Foppzter (May 1, 2006)

10% already!
Boing!


----------



## dafatkid27 (May 6, 2006)

```
Mother3 XROM fix created by dafatkid27
--------------------------------------

There are many places in Mother3
where the game freezes and makes the
scariest noise you'll ever hear out of
your GBA, the first place being right 
after you name the characters, never
giving you a chance to save the game.

This patch should fix that freezing
and any other points where it would
freeze later in the game.

Thanks to sblur for finding the error
and showing how to fix it.
More details about that here:
http://tinyurl.com/pdfg5

Included is an IPS patch and a PPF
patch. ÂUse the PPF, as I believe IPS
patches cant handle 32MB files, but I
made an IPS anyway in case it does
work.

Apply to a clean wrg-m3.gba file.

I recommend patching the PPF using
the Ouinja Patcher, found here:
http://tinyurl.com/mm6j5

Enjoy.
```

Grab it here.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 8, 2006)

The last update from May 31st says 45% complete now.  That seems VERY fast.
At this rate I'd predict to see the finished patch around the end of July maybe.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jun 8 2006 said:


> The last update from May 31st says 45% complete now.Â That seems VERY fast.
> At this rate I'd predict to see the finished patch around the end of July maybe.


Should be fun stuff around soon then, amiright?


----------

